# 1 Room, many tanks!



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am thinking about creating a "Fish Room" in my basement. The room is about 20'x15'. If I were to make this I would have to clear out the room as it is being used for storage now. I haven't asked my parents about it yet, I first must research it. 

I would have in there:

55 gallon
15 White Clouds, 2 Blue Rams, 4 Otos, 6 Cories
29 gallon
2 Convicts 
10 gallon brackish
1 Figure Eight Puffer
10 gallon
Undecided
5 gallon
Ghost Shrimp
25 gallon (maybe)
Couple small African Cichlids

What do you guys think about the idea and the fish. If it isn't worth it I will not do it. I would be breeding most of the fish, and maybe the shrimp.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds good.do you have a place to empty the water from water changes?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats my only problem! I realized that after I posted this. I have no plumbing in my basement, and that just might riun the plans. Although if I were to jsut walk uo the steps I have a bathroom located right next to the basement door. I usually dump water in the toilet, but to fill 5 gallon containers I would need to go upstaris again to the 2nd floor to the tub.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Or, I just thought about using a gravel vac. Place the fat end under the sink spout, and let the water run to a 5 gallon. Maybe I could convince them to put plumbing in the wall and a laundry tub in that room. I'm sure my parents aren't going to like this idea.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3910&ref=3532&subref=AN&N=2004+113164 <--- clik


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I know that not all basements are built this way, but does your basement have a sump-pump to drain water that might leak into the basement during the rainy season? If so, that would be a good start of how to drain tanks. As far as getting water to them....there's always the choice of a very clean hose and a sink attachment, depending on how far the basement is from either a kitchen sink, or an outdoor faucet. 

If not, I can tell you that in a lot of houses (especially older ones) it is a royal pain in the backside to get any kind of plumbing set up. A lot of them have brick behind the apparent walls, or the walls are just brick. If there's a crawl space to get under the rest of the house in there, or if there are visible pipes, you might be able to get a valve installed for a hose.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

lol my basement has a sink like 2' away from the tanks.i think if you got a long enough siphon you could pump it out or you could alyaws do the self-sustaining planted tank,or if you have a window you could pump it out there.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

My basement does not get flooded ever. It is finished just like the rest of the house. Drywall painted, carpet, ceiling. My house is modern (15 years old), and if I were to think o this before it would be easier since we just got an addition.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

your lucky to even have any hope, i was dying to turn my basement into a fishroom and i think my parents would have let me if we didn't have a summer home in jerey and the tanks didn't have to be move every year, if not i would have...i'd say at east 5-10 free/cheap tanks running (i have a knack for getting stuff free or for a very low price). If your dad is a good handyman i bet he could run a water line for you


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The idea is good, but you will have a few problems. If you plan on breeding, you will need many more tanks, (if you're going to do it right). You will need fry tanks, and depending on the species you will be breeding, you may want to seperate sexes. Other than that and the minor ideas others have mentioned, go for it! You'll will also want to get backup heaters, filters, and maybe a 100gpd R.O. unit.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have found a great deal for 3 10g tanks for $10. I will probably pick up those tanks as breeders if I follow through with the idea. I will get some cheap sponge filters for th efry tanks. I will be selling the fry to my LFS as they get a little older.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well obviously, you'd have to have the proper shelving, etc. to support the weight of the tanks. Many shelves installed in homes can be re-enforced by simple metal brackets mounted to the shelf and studs in the wall. This can be done quite easily with a stud-finder and an electric drill. Also, if your parents have the blueprints of the house, with a little research, it's usually possible to figure out where the water piping is in the house. Some blueprints actually spell it out for you. If your home is part of a housing development, sometimes you can find them at the county offices. I'm just saying this, because I don't think your parents would like chopping holes in the ceiling of the basement to look for the water lines. 

As was mentioned before, if you have windows at the top of your basement, you may be able to just run a clean hose through there and fill up buckets as necessary. Any materials you would use to get it set up would be paid for relatively quickly by selling the fish to a fish store as long as you kept breeding them consistently.

Personally, I think it sounds like a great idea. If I had a room to spare for fish, I would be doing the same thing. If you explain it all to your parents, and have all the details figured out before hand, you have a better chance of getting them to go along with it. Plus, I'm sure they would rather have you at home working on your fish tanks, instead of a lot of other things teenagers can get into trouble doing. Of course, I don't know your parents, but mine generally would help me out with projects as long as they were reasonable, and they didn't end up having to do ALL of the work.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

There was a good old school how to books out years ago "For What it's worth Vol. 1&2" from FAMA (Fresh And Marine Aquariums) 

First thing you'll need to do it to paint the whole room with gloss paint for the tanks will evaporate the water and mildew will ensue what once was a dry room. A Vent. System will be a nice add on help with the humidity.

Easiest way of moving water out of the basement without a sink is a 55 Gallon garbage can (or there about size) with wheels and a water pump with a hose long enough to go up a flight of stairs or window. The wheeled trash can is used to do water changes from tank to tank and you place the water pump and hose to move the water that is filling the trash can up and out. Also if you have city water with chlorines you can de-chlore before putting it to the tank by filling in the trash can first (as stated before wheels are nice). For the sump pump some are oil filled which I'd pass on then you can pick up a Mag-Drive Sealed type with large enough water moving capabilities (there's usually a chart on the box that will tell you how much they can push the water up so many feet per hour). No drilling or cutting here. 

As for stands I like 2X4's and 4X4's. The metal bracets on studs will usually pull out from the weight. A circular saw and a weekend you can convert the basement to a Oasis of Calm. 

Also, if you're going into an opperation I'd get a 1/4 or 1/2 horse power air pump instead of all those too small (yet multitudes) of air pumps. For the 1/4 & 1/2 all you need are PVC tubes and fittings to make it one line does it all. You'll need metal valves ('cos the plastic ones will not last) to adjust the air flow to the water and you can add fittings as your room grows. 

Add the cost for paint (and gear to do the job), Trash Can with Wheels, Hose and Water pump will get you started. Circular saw to make the stand can be done and had at later time as well as the larger air pump. Unless you want to build the stand then sell off the old stands to recoupe some cost.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi ! YOU HAVE ALOT of fish tanks..can i have the 55 gallon ..lol j/k i only have 6 gall and 10 gallon..2 guppies,1pleco,1cherrybarb Which im happy with! Soon to have babies! did ur 55 gallon cost alot?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

This sounds like its going to be hard. I will have to look into the cost of gloss paint. My mom might be happy, cause that room needs to be repainted . I asked my dad where the water pipes were in the basement, and he said they were all running in that room . Better yet that is the only room in the house that has no ceiling, so I see water pipes. My dad could run a line for me if it was neccissary, hes good at all that stuff. I can pick up some wood and build my own stands, for the smaller tanks, I will not trust myself building something to hold up over 600lbs for a 55 gallon tank. Once I get a final plan I will present it to my paerents. I forgot to tell you theres a pool table in the middle. I have atleast 5' on each side of the pool table, most 3 sides have about 7'. Unless I could convince then to move the pool table to another part of the basement I am going to have a very cramped Fish Room.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have the 55 gallon yet, I am going to have to buy one for $158 at walmart, or most poeple say they find their tanks in the calassified adds. The onlt ank I saw came with a 9' cobra. It was a 200 gallon tank, but my mom disagreed with the cobra part.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

:mrgreen: WOA...thats cheap for 55 gallon..i got a 10 gallon for 100$and a 5 gallon for 100$ and my mom pays for it  but my step dad dosnt even know i have two tank ;-) plus he only thinks i have 2 fish..i keep my 6 gallon in my closet with my goldfish! im so sneaky!also he dosnt know my guppies are going to have babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

im only 13 and have secret pets..and after i do a 21 day trial of chores for a hamster! but i really want one ..but if i miss 1 chores from my daily ones i have to start over im on my 8th day!!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well then, you better keep up with those chores . The setup is at walmart. $158 for the tank, filter, heater, hood, light, thermometer. Another $75 for the stand in black.

As for the3 fish room. I just need to know how hard it will be for my dad to run a pipe in the basement. Will I have to have a pump to pump water upward after I dump it down the drain?


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

A fish room really isn't all that hard to create. It's really a matter of basic plumbing and space. The mistake alot of people make when setting up a fish room is in trying to maintain to many seperate tanks rather than setting up centralized systems. The benefit to a centralized system is one filter per system to clean rather than 1 or more per tank. Also it is far easier to maintain stability due to the greater water volume of a centralized system. While 6 tanks may sound like alot to you, my sump alone is 500 gallons, which may give you some idea of where I am headed here. Personally I have 53 tanks running, all in racks and centralized. By doing it this way I have limited my maintenance time to roughly 8 hours a week as opposed to the hour per tank per week which is pretty common. Another advantage is in the equipment and power reduction, in filters alone I would be spending a fortune to maintain this many tanks, with just 1 pump tho I have reduced my expenses across the board. Another way I have cut expenses is with a commercial blower to run all my airstones and sponge filters. You get the idea I am sure.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well its about time you show'd your face around here, Tanker.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

What can I say, been busy tricking the wife into letting me add tanks, hehe. Actually, it's kinda funny, she came home with 11 45 gal tanks just last week. Told her I didn't want to hear another word about me and my tank ventures, hehe.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wowwwwwwww. I want some.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

YUppers ..soon i will have a guppy website..but im still workin on it..


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im not sure about putting fish tanks around a pool table, lol. Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats the problem, I eed to get the table moved to another room. That will have to be professionally done, cause the table is extremely heavy, and worth over $10,000. This might be the end of this idea .


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

If you hire a professional moving company, they could move the table for about $400-$600 if you can afford it, and have the space elsewhere. The slate on the table would be fine by itself, but you would need a polyeurethane (sp?) varnish/coating on the table to make it resistant to moisture. And I KNOW your parents wouldn't like that idea. I sure wouldn't if it was my pool table. Even with good ventillation (sp..sigh) the wood would be hard pressed to handle the extra moisture very well. You live in new jersey where humid weather is more common than out here, so it "might" be ok, but I wouldn't take the risk. If you can get it moved, you're in good shape.

As far as the plumbing, if the pipes are directly overhead, you're in luck. It's not hard to install a valve, and you can have it branch off individually to each tank, or as was suggested, through a central filter to all of the tanks. Draining it will still be a chore, because you can't make water run uphill into the sewage, but you could carry it out in 5-10 gallon buckets and look at it like good excercise.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, well, I doubt my parents would get the table moved for my plans. And I doubt they would let me keep all those tanks around it. If I could do it without costing any money, or making my parents do any work, they would probably let it go, but that is not how it looks right now. When I get a house of my own I will definatly have a fish room with more tanks then I ever thought I would have. As for now, I wil just wait for an opportunity to open up . If for any reason the table gets moved, my dad did talk about putting it in a different room in the basement. I will deffinately make that room my fish room.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

MY GUPPS going to have fry today! cant wait


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

cucci67, you know you might make your room in to the fish room and sleep on the pool table. This way waste water can be hosed off in to a sink vise versa.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL, thats funny!


----------

